
The ugly, gory, bloody secret life of National Hockey League dentists - bookofjoe
https://www.espn.com/nhl/story/_/id/27851359/the-ugly-gory-bloody-secret-life-nhl-dentists
======
smacktoward
Back in colonial times, a common part of two people getting married was the
bride's father paying to have all her teeth pulled and replaced with a set of
false teeth -- because the state of dental hygiene was so bad then that it was
just assumed that she would lose all her teeth eventually, and that way the
husband wouldn't have to bear the expense of dealing with it. It was a kind of
dowry.

I look at those photos and wonder if something similar wouldn't be a nice
benefit for newly minted pro hockey players...

------
bradhe
God this article is dreadful--the content, not the writing. I couldn't finish
it because it was so gruesome!

